# How to tell what type of memory I have



## splitter (Nov 15, 2000)

Can anyone tell me how I can determine the type of memory I have? I want to add more but also want to make sure I match them as well as possible.

My system:

AMD Athlon 600
Asus K7M
128 MB RAM
Win 98

I pretty sure the memory is CAS2 but I'm not positive. I'm also not certain if it's parity or non-parity or what the frequency is. 

Is there a program available to scan the system and provide these details? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jthelpless (Apr 4, 2001)

This first link has a download available that can analyze your system and give you tons of info on your PC

http://www.sisoftware.demon.co.uk/sandra/

This link is for ram upgrades you enter your PC info Model and make and they select compatible ram for you regardless of whether you purchase it there or not is up to you

http://www.crucial.com/

I got my RAM here got it within two days with no problems at all.

Hope this helps

[Edited by jthelpless on 06-02-2001 at 08:55 AM]


----------



## splitter (Nov 15, 2000)

Thanks. I downloaded the utility and installed. Works fine. The program tells me I have 2 different memory modules. Heres the details for each:

Module 1:

American Computers & Digital Components 64MB
16x(8Mx8) SDRAM PC133U-333-542 (CL3 up to 133MHz)

Module 2:

Xerox 64MB 16x(8Mx8) SDRAM PC133U-333-542 
CL3 up to 133MHz) (CL2 up to 100MHz)

It appears to me the modules are basically the same. However, my system works OK. I don't think I get any more errors than the average user. Does any of this really matter?

If I buy more memory should I go with SDRAM PC133 (CL3)?


----------



## jthelpless (Apr 4, 2001)

From what Sisoft is telling me that looks right. Depending on your system you might have to buy more than one module.
For example I have 2 slots (2 banks of 1) Which means if I wanted to add say 64 MB of RAM I would only have to buy 1 module of 64. That second link will explain it better than I would be able to but they are down right now for maintenance and say that they will be back up at 9 am Mountain time just use that link then select your PC from their memory selector and it will let you know which type and how much to get for sure. Or in the meantime someone might post with an alternate route.


----------



## gottaknow (Mar 17, 2001)

This link is very informative on the different types of memory and can help you match also.


----------



## splitter (Nov 15, 2000)

Thanks for the input. The utility is very helpful as are the links.


----------

